# Variablen mittels POST zu bestimmten Zeiten automatisch abschicken



## NiciB (26. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich sollte Variablen zu gewissen Zeitpunkten an eine URL (mittels POST!) übergeben. Das ganze sollte automatisch funktionieren. d.h. ohne das ich immer auf einen "Abschicken"-Button klicken muß. -> wenn ich das Skript starte sollten die Daten übermittelt werden ohne das der user noch was eingeben oder drücken muß.

Muß ich das mittels html (Formular) oder irgendwie mit PHP oder so machen?


----------



## bfsdasauge (26. August 2004)

Ich würde es mit Java Script machen.

z.B. so:

<html>
<HEAD>
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript">
function start()
{
window.setTimeout("parameter_senden()",600);
}

function parameter_senden()
{
alert ('Paramter werden geschickt');
window.document.forms.testform.submit();  
start();
}

</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>

<BODY onload = "start()">
<form name="testform" action="test.php" method="post">*** Hier rufst du die Seite auf, die die Parameter entgegennehmen soll
<input type="hidden" name="var1" value="1";
</form>
</body>
</html>


----------



## NiciB (26. August 2004)

hat sich erledigt!

Ich habs einfach an die URL angehängt. ich habe gedacht dann wirds nur über GET übertragen.


----------



## xxenon (26. August 2004)

Wird es auch =)

Ich vermute mal, das Skript liest die Variablen mit $_REQUEST[] ein, das entspricht allem was mittels GET, POST oder per COOKIE bereitgestellt wurde, wobei eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachtet wird.

http://at.php.net/manual/de/reserved.variables.php#reserved.variables.request

Regards...


----------

